# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Đi chơi noel 2013 - Di choi noel 2013

## thietht

*Đi chơi noel 2013* - Thời điểm Noel đã tới gần, bạn đã chuẩn bị kế hoạch *đi chơi noel 2013* - *di choi noel 2013* ở đâu chưa? Danh sách địa điểm *đi chơi noel 2013* được tổng hợp dưới đây sẽ gợi ý cho bạn thêm nhiều lựa chọn.

*Tại Hà Nội*

*1. Các nhà thờ*

Có lẽ điểm đến Nhà thờ Lớn (số 40 phố Nhà Chung, quận Hoàn Kiếm) đã trở nên quá quen thuộc với nhiều bạn trẻ. Năm nào cũng vậy, vào dịp Giáng sinh, để có được một chỗ đứng ở đây bạn sẽ phải tới từ rất sớm bởi chỉ chập choạng tối thôi là nơi đây đã đông nghẹt người.





Phố Nhà thờ cũng là phố có rất nhiều món ngon: trà chanh nhà thờ đã quá nổi tiếng, nem chua nướng chấm tương ớt sẽ làm bạn xuýt xoa vì ngon. Hay món hoa quả dầm ở phố Lý Quốc Sư sẽ rất tuyệt để bạn nhâm nhi cùng người yêu thương.

Ngoài Nhà thờ Lớn, các nhà thờ khác như: Nhà thờ Hàm Long (21 phố Hàm Long, quận Hoàn Kiếm), Nhà thờ Cửa Bắc (56 Phan Ðình Phùng, quận Ba Đình), Nhà thờ Thịnh Liệt (Ngõ Giáp Bát), Nhà thờ Phùng Khoang (quận Thanh xuân), Nhà thờ Sainte Marie (37 Hai Bà Trưng), Nhà thờ Hàng Bột (162 Tôn Ðức Thắng), Nhà thờ Nam Đồng (178 Nguyễn Lương Bằng) …cũng là những điểm đến lý tưởng trong dịp Noel sắp tới.

*2. Điểm đến Hồ Gươm*


Hồ Gươm những ngày cuối năm lại lung linh huyền ảo với rất nhiều những dãy đèn rực rỡ như trong dịp kỷ niệm 1.000 năm Thăng Long-Hà Nội.



Những quán ăn tại phố cổ sẽ là điểm dừng chân lý tưởng của bạn khi... cái dạ dày kêu đói. Giản dị, bạn có thể rẽ vào ngã tư Đường Thành giao với Phủ Doãn để ăn một tô bún Nam Bộ với giá 25.000 đồng.

Sang hơn, bạn ghé qua little Hà Nội thưởng thức những món đặc sản Hà Nội trứ danh hay những tiệm ăn dọc các tuyến phố Hàng Ngang, Hàng Đào, Mã Mây... với giá dao động từ 150.000 - 200.000 đồng/người.

*3. Điểm đến Hồ Tây*

Bạn thích lãng mạn đi dạo trên thuyền Hồ Tây, hãy lên một chiếc du thuyền để ăn bufel hải sản, bạn có thể thong dong thưởng thức Noel quanh hồ.

*4. Công viên Hồ Tây*

Hàng năm, cứ vào dịp Noel, Công viên Hồ Tây lại được trang hoàng lộng lẫy với những hình ảnh vô cùng đẹp đẽ thân quen với các em nhỏ và tất cả mọi người: ông già Noel, chiếc xe tuần lộc, cây thông, những gói quà tặng … Năm nay, ngày Lễ Giáng sinh trùng vào ngày nghỉ cuối tuần nên Công viên Hồ Tây càng trở nên sôi động và vui tươi hơn với các tiểu cảnh được trang trí đẹp mắt khắp hai công viên (Công viên Nước và Công viên Mặt trời Mới), cùng các hoạt động bổ ích cho các trẻ nhỏ cùng gia đình trong cả ngày và các bạn thanh thiếu niên đặc biệt vào buổi tối.

Tại sân khấu Ban Mai – công viên Mặt trời Mới, các em sẽ được giao lưu với các chú linh vật hoạt hình ngộ nghĩnh trong điệu nhảy hiphop như: Vịt Donald, Chuột Mickey, Heo mập, Gấu Pooh, Mèo Sonic…; các chú hề vui tính sẽ thường xuyên xuất hiện để đón chào và biểu diễn các ca khúc thiếu nhi cho các em nhỏ. Các màn ảo thuật gay cấn, hồi hộp với sự thể hiện của ảo thuật gia David Cần và Trung Kiên như: Biến giấy thành tiền, Gậy lửa, Gậy hoa, Biến bồ câu hòa bình, Đổi áo, Túi càn khôn, Chiếc hộp thần kỳ…..

*5. Vimcom*


Mặc dù chưa đến giáng sinh nhưng trung tâm thương mại Vincom đã rực rỡ trong ánh đèn với cây thông Noel khổng lồ trước cửa và bên trong tòa nhà. Bạn có thể ghé Vincom xem phim hoặc mua sắm với giá ưu đãi trong dịp này.

*6.  Khách sạn Metropole, phố Lý Thái Tổ*

Khách sạn lâu đời giữa lòng thủ đô này luôn là điểm đến yêu thích của các bạn trẻ thích pose hình trong dịp giáng sinh. Những cửa kính lớn sáng đèn, hình ảnh ông già noel, tuần lộc, cây thông và hoa trạng nguyên luôn ngập tràn, là nền cho những bức ảnh độc, đẹp.


*7. Phố Hàng Mã*

Khu phố Hàng Mã là một trong những nơi thay da đổi thịt dịp giáng sinh. Vào những ngày này, con phố trở nên nhộn nhịp hơn, và khoác lên mình sắc đỏ, trắng của những món đồ chơi giáng sinh đáng yêu như mũ ông già noel, đồ trang trí cây thông…

----------


## thietht

Nếu bạn ở Tp. Hồ Chí Minh dưới đây là sự gợi ý dành cho bạn

*Nhà thờ Đức Bà – Đồng Khởi, Q.1*

Nhà thờ có quy mô lớn, cổ xưa và đặc sắc nhất thành phố. Trong quá trình xây dựng, toàn bộ vật liệu xây dựng từ xi măng, sắt thép đến ốc vít đều mang từ Pháp sang. Ngôi nhà thờ xây bằng gạch ngói Marseille, kính màu và khung sườn thép mang từ Pháp sang kết hợp với đá xanh Biên Hòa. Các ô cửa cuốn tròn kiểu Roman cùng cung vòm gãy kiểu Gothique gợi nhớ tới thánh đường lớn ở Paris.


Ngày nay, nhà thờ Đức Bà không chỉ là nơi hành lễ của người công giáo mà còn trở thành một biểu tượng quen thuộc của người dân Sài Gòn, là một điểm tham quan yêu thích của mỗi du khách đến với Sài Gòn.

Nhà thờ Đức Bà như một gạch nối nhẹ nhàng giữa cuộc sống đô thị và đời sống tâm linh. Người ta có thể tiếp cận nhà thờ ở tứ bề. Cuộc sống thường nhật diễn ra vẫn cứ quay cuồng quanh “giao lộ” hòa bình và dường như mọi ranh giới đều bị phá vỡ. Không gian phức hợp về văn hoá cộng đồng có lẽ đó là nguyên nhân khiến nó có sức hút như vậy trong đời sống và tâm hồn của người dân thành phố, đặc biệt là những ngày lễ.

*Nhà thờ Huyện Sĩ – 1 Tôn Thất Tùng, Q.1*

Nhà thờ Huyện Sĩ được xây theo nguyên mẫu nhà thờ nhỏ ở Pháp. Nhà thờ được xây dựng theo phong cách kiến trúc tân Gothique. Đây là một trong số ít công trình sử dụng vật liệu đá granít Biên Hòa, tại mặt tiền, đế và các cột chính điện. Loại đá này rất cứng nên không có các chi tiết trang trí truyền thống nhưng lại thể hiện ý muốn phô trương sự giàu có.


*Nhà thờ Tân Định – 289 Hai Bà Trưng, Q. 3*

Tọa lạc trên con đường Hai Bà Trưng nhộn nhịp, nhà thờ Tân Định với kiến trúc đẹp mắt , trở thành điểm tham quan hấp dẫn tại TP.HCM.


*Nhà thờ Cha Tam – 25 Học Lạc, Q.5*

Nhà thờ Cha Tam ở Chợ Lớn khá đặc biệt. Người ta dễ dàng nhận ra sự hòa trộn độc đáo, thú vị giữa kiến trúc và văn hóa Đông, Tây. 


*Xóm đạo Quận 8* 

Đường Phạm Thế Hiển (Q.8) dài khoảng 2km với năm giáo xứ Bình Thái, Bình An Thượng, Bình An Hạ, Bình Thuận và Bình Sơn ở hai phường 6, 7 quận 8, TP.HCM gắn với cái tên xóm đạo quận 8.


Tên gọi xuất phát từ việc vào mùa giáng sinh hàng năm, con đường này được trang hoàng bởi hàng ngàn bóng đèn, hàng chục hang đá lớn nhỏ với nhiều chi tiết khác nhau khiến phố trở nên lung linh, rực rỡ, thu hút mọi người đổ về tham quan, chụp hình.

*Xóm đạo Tam Hà (Q. Thủ Đức)*

Xóm đạo Tam Hà là cách gọi khác của đường Tam Hà (quận Thủ Đức) vào mỗi mùa Giáng sinh, khi cả con đường này hay những hẻm lớn, hẻm nhỏ đều được trang hoàng lung linh, lôi kéo cả "biển người" về tham quan, khám phá.

Trung điểm của xóm đạo này là nhà thờ Tam Hà với phần trang trí nổi bật về “chất và lượng” khiến nhiều người không ngớt trầm trồ khen ngợi khi đi ngang.

*Xóm đạo Nghĩa Phát (Q. Tân Bình)*

Xóm đạo Nghĩa Phát là tên trìu mến của mọi người dành cho con đường cùng tên này ở Tân Bình. Cách đến xóm đạo Nghĩa Phát: Từ đường Lý Thường Kiệt (khúc gần chợ Tân Bình), rẽ vào đường Nghĩa Phát, chạy thêm khoảng 100m là đến giáo xứ Vinh Sơn, tâm điểm trang trí của xóm đạo này. Địa điểm này bạn không phải chen chúc như những địa điểm nổi tiếng khác nha.

*Xóm đạo Từ Đức (Q. Thủ Đức)*

Xóm đạo Từ Đức hay còn gọi là xóm đạo Bắc Ninh thuộc quận Thủ Đức, bao gồm các con đường nhỏ bao quanh nhà thờ Từ Đức (Bắc Ninh). Với hàng loạt cung đường giao nhau tại các ngã tư, cách khám phá xóm đạo này cũng độc hơn, với việc chạy vòng theo các con đường rồi ồ lên khi phát hiện có một hang đá đẹp.

Ngoài ra, trong khu vực này cũng có một ngôi chợ cùng tên. Ở chợ này, ban đêm bày bán rất nhiều quần áo, đầm váy thời trang giá rẻ tha hồ cho bạn ngắm nghía, mua sắm.


*Xóm đạo Tân Phú*

Xóm đạo Tân Phú có tâm điểm là nhà thờ Tân Phú (90 Nguyễn Hậu, P.Tân Thành, Tân Phú).  Đây cũng là địa điểm được nhiều người đi pose ảnh và đón giáng sinh rực rỡ...

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Noel Hà Nội không có những khu xóm đạo đông vui như ở TPHCM, nhưng với người dân Hà Nội (dù có theo đạo hay không), Noel cũng là dịp để nghỉ ngơi, sum họp gia đình, cảm nhận một cái gì đó thật yên bình trong tâm hồn. Nếu như trước thềm Lễ Giáng sinh, người ta đổ xô tới các siêu thị để chụp hình với ông già Noel, thì giờ đây, khi ngày lễ này đang cận kề, nhiều bạn trẻ lại phân vân, ráo riết tìm địa điểm vui chơi, chờ đón giờ khắc thiêng liêng ấy. Nếu bạn muốn trải nghiệm không gian Giáng sinh ở Hà Nội, những địa điểm sau là phù hợp nhất: 

*1, Vinpearl Aquarium Times City:* Đúng dịp Giáng sinh 24/12 tới đây, một Thủy cung lớn và hiện đại nhất Việt Nam do tập đoàn Vingroup đầu tư sẽ chính thức mở cửa đón khách tại siêu TTTM Vincom Mega Mall Times City (458 Minh Khai, Hà Nội).

Là nơi hội tụ hàng ngàn loài thủy sinh và bò sát từ khắp nơi trên thế giới, Vinpearl Aquarium Times City thực sự là một bảo tàng hải dương học sống động, hấp dẫn. Thủy cung Vinpearl Times City còn đặc biệt ấn tượng với rất nhiều loài sinh vật lần đầu tiên xuất hiện tại Việt Nam như Chim cánh cụt, Cua nhện khổng lồ, Ốc anh vũ, Rái cá, Cá heo ông sư, Sứa mặt trăng…

Trên hành trình gần 300m khám phá Vinpearl Aquarium Times City, du khách sẽ bắt đầu chuyến đi đầy hào hứng với Khu vực cá nước ngọt được thiết kế mô phỏng khu rừng nhiệt đới ẩm thấp và chiêm ngưỡng những loài cá nước ngọt to lớn có nguồn gốc từ lưu vực sông Amazon (Nam Mỹ) như cá Hải tượng, cá Sấu hỏa tiễn hay đàn cá Đĩa, đàn cá Rồng hắc long đủ màu sắc.…

Đặc biệt, khu vực nước ngọt này cũng sở hữu những loài cá điển hình của dòng sông Mekong như loài cá Hô được coi là “cá vua” của dòng sông hay cá Đuối nước ngọt với chiều dài có thể đạt tới 5 m và nặng tới 30 kg….

*2. Tràng Thiền Plaza:* Địa điểm lung linh cho những bức hình giáng sinh đẹp

*3. Phố Hàng Mã, Lương Văn Can:* Noel về rất sớm trên 2 khu phố buôn bán sầm uất nhất ở Hà Nội. Từ những ngày này, nhiều bạn trẻ đã đến đây mua sắm đồ trang trí Noel hay tranh thủ làm dáng chụp những tấm hình thật đẹp làm kỷ niệm.

*B. Các khu vui chơi – giải trí: Những cây thông Noel lung linh sắc màu*

*1. Công viên Hồ Tây ( Địa điểm chụp hình Noel tại Hà Nội)*
Hàng năm, cứ vào dịp Noel, Công viên Hồ Tây lại được trang hoàng lộng lẫy với những hình ảnh vô cùng đẹp đẽ thân quen với các em nhỏ và tất cả mọi người: ông già Noel, chiếc xe tuần lộc, cây thông, những gói quà tặng … Công viên Hồ Tây càng trở nên sôi động và vui tươi hơn với các tiểu cảnh được trang trí đẹp mắt khắp hai công viên (Công viên Nước và Công viên Mặt trời Mới), cùng các hoạt động bổ ích cho các trẻ nhỏ cùng gia đình trong cả ngày và các bạn thanh thiếu niên đặc biệt vào buổi tối

*2. Công viên Mặt trời Mới*
Tại sân khấu Ban Mai – công viên Mặt trời Mới, các em sẽ được giao lưu với các chú linh vật hoạt hình ngộ nghĩnh trong điệu nhảy hiphop như: Vịt Donald, Chuột Mickey, Heo mập, Gấu Pooh, Mèo Sonic…; các chú hề vui tính sẽ thường xuyên xuất hiện để đón chào và biểu diễn các ca khúc thiếu nhi cho các em nhỏ. Các màn ảo thuật gay cấn, hồi hộp với sự thể hiện của ảo thuật gia David Cần và Trung Kiên như: Biến giấy thành tiền, Gậy lửa, Gậy hoa, Biến bồ câu hòa bình, Đổi áo, Túi càn khôn, Chiếc hộp thần kỳ…..

*3. Vincom ( Địa điểm đi chơi Noel tại Hà Nội )*
Khung cảnh nên thơ tại Trung tâm thương mại Vincom: Tại Trung tâm thương mại Vincom trong tuần lễ này, các em nhỏ sẽ được xem ông già Noel, công chúa Tuyết biểu diễn xiếc đầy vui nhộn và sẽ được nhận quà từ họ trên mỗi tầng của tòa nhà.

*4. Royal City*
Cũng là nơi cho bạn săn được những bức ảnh đẹp cho mùa giáng sinh năm nay. Bên cạnh đó, bạn cũng có thể đón Noel cùng người ấy bên ánh nến lung linh và không gian đẹp lộng lẫy như trên thiên đường tại các khách sạn lớn ở Hà Nội như: Sofitel Metropole Legend Hanoi, Sofitel Plaza Hanoi, Hanoi Horison, Hotel de l’Opera Hanoi – Mgallery, Mercure Hanoi La Gare, Heritage, Bảo Sơn, Daewoo, InterContinental Hà Nội, Grand Plaza, Nikko, Melia Hà Nội,

----------


## trinhbaongan

*Còn Landmark Sky 72 Keangnam*

Tọa  lạc tại tầng trên cùng của tòa tháp cao nhất Đông Dương Keangnam  Landmark 72, Đài quan sát Sky72 là trung tâm giải trí mới, có nhiều dịch  vụ hấp dẫn, độc đáo duy nhất tại Việt Nam, sẽ mang lại kỷ niệm vô cùng  đáng nhớ cho bạn.

Bạn sẽ  choáng ngợp trước hình ảnh Hà Nội tuyệt đẹp nhìn từ Đài quan sát ở độ  cao 350m. Không chỉ được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp mãn nhãn của thành phố, bạn  có thể thỏa sức tạo dáng sáng tạo để hóa thân thành các nhân vật trong  thế giới tranh 3D tại Bảo tàng tranh 3D Trick Art. Cũng tại Sky72, rạp  chiếu phim 5D sẽ đem đến cho bạn cảm giác sống động như đang ở trong  phim, giúp bạn thưởng thức phim bằng tất cả các giác quan.

Một  khu “mới toanh” tại Sky72 cũng vừa ra mắt khách tham quan - Khu chụp ảnh  cùng thần tượng xứ Hàn, nơi bạn sẽ được xuất hiện trong cùng 1 bức ảnh  với các sao Hàn Quốc đã từng ghé thăm tòa nhà Landmark72 như các thành  viên Running Man, nhóm nhạc nữ T-Ara, diễn viên Kim Tae Hee, Song Seung  Hun…
















*Ms Phượng: 0978978704, 0977390391*
*yahoo : phuongkim0311*

*Chuyên cung cấp vé thăm quan đài quan sát Sky72 keanngam, đảm bảo, giá rẻ, ship hàng tận nơi.* 

* GIÁ VÉ 160.000/vé GIẢM 40% SO VỚI GIÁ* *GỐC* _(Hãy nhanh tay để nhận siêu khuyến mại)



_

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Mùa Noel thú vị tại Suối Tiên*

Mừng Giáng sinh và chào năm mới 2014, Công ty Du lịch Văn hóa Suối Tiên triển khai chương trình vé trọn gói cho 30 trò chơi tại đây.

Hòa chung vào không khí mùa lễ hội, Công ty Du lịch Văn hóa Suối Tiên đã dành cho khách tham quan cơ hội chiêm ngưỡng những những công trình chào Giáng sinh như: cây thông khổng lồ cao hơn 10m; những ngọn núi, đồi tuyết và hang Bê-lem trên cung đường lễ hội; chiếc xích đu tình yêu hạnh phúc nép dưới những cụm thông xanh khắp nơi; lâu đài tuyết hay cơ hội khám phá cảm giác chạm vào những bông tuyết rơi, trượt trên những con dốc đầy tuyết dưới nhiệt độ -5 độ C đến -15 độ C…


Mừng Giáng sinh 2013 và chào năm mới 2014, Suối Tiên triển khai chương trình vé trọn gói 30 trò chơi chỉ với giá 150.000 đồng một vé người lớn và chỉ 100.000 đồng một vé trẻ em, giảm hơn 70% chi phí trọn gói, giúp tiết kiệm đến 457.000 đồng. Đây là chương trình ưu đãi được áp dụng thường xuyên để phục vụ rộng rãi đến du khách. Ngoài ra, theo phương châm “Luôn luôn đổi mới, luôn luôn phát triển”, công ty đang đẩy nhanh tiến độ để đưa vào phục vụ du khách các công trình trò chơi mới, độc đáo với tổng vốn đầu tư hơn 170 tỷ đồng.

Khu vui chơi trong nhà dành cho thiếu nhi và các bậc phụ huynh quy mô lớn, có vốn đầu tư 20 tỷ đồng - “Vương quốc của các thiên tài tương lai” với diện tích 11.000m2. Ngoài các trò chơi vận động, khu vui chơi còn chú trọng đến những trò chơi giáo dục thú vị, giúp phát triển trí tuệ thông qua những hoạt động học mà chơi, chơi mà học đặc sắc. Vương quốc còn có khu trò chơi liên hoàn dành cho các em thiếu nhi muốn khám phá và vui chơi suốt cả ngày. Các bậc phụ huynh sẽ yên tâm thư giãn mà không phải lo lắng chăm sóc cho các bé. Với đầy đủ các dịch vụ ẩm thực truyền thống Á Châu, khu thức ăn nhanh, khu dịch vụ thư giãn dành cho phụ huynh, các quầy lưu niệm... tập trung, đây là một khu giải trí với đầy đủ các tiện nghi mang đẳng cấp quốc tế.


Quần thể tượng “Phật Địa Mẫu” là một công trình có vốn đầu tư hơn 20 tỷ đồng này được kiến tạo trên một quảng trường rộng 2.400 mét vuông, với tượng phật cao 22 mét đứng trên quả địa cầu khổng lồ.

“Lâu đài phép thuật” được xây dựng dựa theo ý tưởng của phiên bản Harry Potter. Đây là một lâu đài phép thuật với các công nghệ kỹ xảo và thiết bị ở đây đều được nhập khẩu từ Mỹ với mức đầu tư là 35 tỷ đồng.

Công trình “Xe cáp treo du lịch trên không” gồm 30 xe cáp treo tự hành sẽ đưa du khách du ngoạn trên không trung, thư giãn hít thở không khí trong lành và ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh xinh đẹp của Suối Tiên. Vốn đầu tư cho công trình này là 25 tỷ đồng.


“Đĩa bay hành tinh lạ” - một công nghệ giải trí quy mô, cảm giác mạnh sẽ làm hài lòng các bạn trẻ đam mê mạo hiểm có vốn đầu tư 20 tỷ đồng. Một cảm giác không trọng lượng của một phi hành gia bay vào vũ trụ, khác lạ, độc đáo, và mạo hiểm.

Với vốn đầu tư 30 tỷ đồng, công nghệ thưởng lãm hiện đại “Turbo-ride” cảm giác mạnh, hình ảnh kỹ xảo sẽ đưa khách tham quan vào một thế giới của cảm xúc, hồi hộp, hấp dẫn.

Cùng với hơn 150 công trình vui chơi giải trí mang đậm bản sắc dân tộc và hiện đại, Trung tâm Du lịch văn hóa Suối Tiên sẽ là cầu nối, nơi gặp gỡ, giao lưu và gắn kết mọi người trong không gian xanh sạch, quang cảnh thoáng mát cùng bốn mùa lễ hội.

(Nguồn: Công ty Du lịch văn hóa Suối Tiên)

----------


## huuloc

nhìn mún đi chơi quá, nhưng tiếc là không có Gấu để đi, năm này lại trùm mền ngủ đông thui  :dance: 


_bombienglish, bombi english_

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Dân mạng "mách nhau" điểm chơi Noel chỉ với 100 nghìn ở Hà Nội*

*Khi những địa điểm đi chơi Noel sang trọng ồn ào, náo nhiệt được giới trẻ săn đón thì những địa điểm tĩnh lặng, không xô bồ lại là sự lựa chọn của các cặp tình nhân.*

Trái ngược khi những địa điểm vui chơi Noel sang trọng, ồn ào,náo nhiệt như khu đô thị Royal City, Trung tâm thương mại Vincom, Tràng Tiền Plaza là điểm thu hút đông đảo mọi người thì những địa điểm tĩnh lặng, không xô bồ, mang một vẻ cổ kính lại là sự lựa chọn của các cặp tình nhân.

Cùng điểm qua những địa điểm đi chơi Noel cực kỹ lãng mạn với những tấm hình đẹp lung linh mà chi phí đi chơi chưa đến 100 nghìn đồng được dân mạng "rỉ tai" nhau - những địa điểm không mới, nhưng đã từng khiến giới trẻ "điên đảo" trong suốt một thời gian dài trước đây.

*Vườn hoa Bách Nhật*

Một địa điểm lý tưởng tiếp theo cho những cặp đôi không thích sự náo nhiệt. Vườn hoa Bách Nhật được trồng rất nhiều các loại hoa khác nhau và được trang trí đẹp mắt. Đây cũng là địa điểm được các cặp đôi lựa chọn khi có ý định chụp ảnh, đặc biệt trong những ngày có nắng đẹp như thế này.



Ảnh chụp tại vườn hoa Bách Nhật. Nguồn Internet.
*Bến Hàn Quốc (Hồ Tây)*

Một địa điểm cực kỳ lãng mạn dành cho các cặp tình nhân. Đây là một trong những nơi được đánh giá có khoảng không gian và vị trí đẹp nhất để ngắm bình minh và hoàng hôn trên hồ Tây. Một trong những lý do của cái tên bến Hàn Quốc chính là do những hình vẽ graffity cực độc đáo và thú vị.



Bến Hàn Quốc cực kỳ lãng mạn.
*Cầu Long Biên*

Cầu Long Biên được thiết kế bởi nhà kiến trúc sư thiên tài người Pháp Gustave Eiffel. Ông đã thiết kế ra cây cầu đẹp và lãng mạn bậc nhất Hà Nội. Cầu Long Biên với sự cổ kính pha lẫn hiện đại là một địa điểm lý tưởng để ghi lại những khoảnh khắc tuyệt vời, đây cũng là nơi được các cặp đôi lựa chọn để chụp ảnh.



Những hình ảnh được chụp tại cầu Long Biên. Nguồn Internet.
*Hồ Hoàn Kiếm (Hà Nội)*

Một địa điểm quen thuộc của các cặp đôi tình nhân. Hồ Gươm những ngày cuối đông không ồn ào mà lại tĩnh lặng vô cùng. Hồ Gươm cũng là địa điểm lý tưởng để chụp những bức ảnh lung linh.


_Nguồn Internet_

----------

